# großes problem mit steam :/



## EnergyCross (10. August 2011)

*großes problem mit steam :/*

hey leute, 


ich hab da ein problem mit steam, besser gesagt mit der email auf der steam läuft.

also:

ich musste aus privaten gründen meinen email acc löschen (web.de). weil das alles sehr schnell und hektisch gehen musste dachte ich überhaupt nicht an steam und sonstige spiele die auf die email laufen 

jetzt hat sich mein handy automatisch mit steam verbunden und dann kommt halt der steam-guard wegen dem code den man auf der email hat wenn man sich an einem anderen PC anmeldet. 
naja die email gibts nichtmehr, was kann ich da machen??


----------



## -Phoenix- (10. August 2011)

*AW: großes problem mit steam :/*

Moin

kannst du nicht einfach über Steam deine E-Mail Addresse ändern?  Oder brauchst du am Pc auch schon den Steam-Guard code? 
Sonst musst du dich mal an den Steam Support wenden.

lg.


----------



## HAWX (10. August 2011)

-Phoenix- schrieb:
			
		

> Moin
> 
> kannst du nicht einfach über Steam deine E-Mail Addresse ändern?  Oder brauchst du am Pc auch schon den Steam-Guard code?
> Sonst musst du dich mal an den Steam Support wenden.
> ...



Normalerweise muss man bei Emailwechsel erstmal einen Bestätigungslink aktivieren.

@TE Ich würde mich da auch an den Support wenden.


----------



## TerrorPuschel (10. August 2011)

*AW: großes problem mit steam :/*

Wie die anderen beiden schon sagten. Wende dich an den Steam-Support.

Ich hatte das selbe Problem und es wurde problemlos von Steam gelöst


----------



## Torsley (10. August 2011)

*AW: großes problem mit steam :/*

der support wird als beweis halt fotos deiner spiele + serials verlangen. denke mal sollte kein problem sein wenn du die spiele nachweisen kannst.


----------



## EnergyCross (10. August 2011)

*AW: großes problem mit steam :/*

alles klar, werde mich dann an den support wenden 




Torsley schrieb:


> der support wird als beweis halt fotos deiner spiele + serials verlangen. denke mal sollte kein problem sein wenn du die spiele nachweisen kannst.



wie meinst du das mit fotos? ich komm ja nichmal mehr in meinen steam acc rein damit ich was holen kann


----------



## HAWX (10. August 2011)

Ein Bild von dem Retailcode eines Steamgames


----------



## EnergyCross (10. August 2011)

*AW: großes problem mit steam :/*

und woher soll ich das herzaubern?


----------



## Starless (10. August 2011)

*AW: großes problem mit steam :/*

Die zauberst du (solang nicht Digital erworben) aus deinem Regal und deiner Digicam.


----------



## EnergyCross (10. August 2011)

Digital erworben >.<


----------



## iRaptor (11. August 2011)

*AW: großes problem mit steam :/*

Bankauszug wo draufsteht das Geld von Steam abgebucht wurde...


----------



## EnergyCross (11. August 2011)

iRaptor schrieb:
			
		

> Bankauszug wo draufsteht das Geld von Steam abgebucht wurde...



Nice idea 
Online bankin FTW 

Hoffe das klappt alles


----------



## EnergyCross (12. August 2011)

*AW: großes problem mit steam :/*

 

super schneller support, hab ich ehrlich gesagt nicht erwartet (für deutschen steam support) 

sie wollten paar daten bezüglich bank und so, innerhalb von 10 min hatte ich meinen acc wieder auf einer neuen email laufen!


----------

